# gauge pod for teryx



## big brute (Apr 20, 2009)

Found a great deal on a new 08 teryx today that i couldn't pass up.I wanted a 09 FI but this was to good to let go.This is the plain jane model and i want to put the gauge pod in it,i'm reading that the gas tank dosn't have a sending unit in it that's the reason i wanted the pod.Any way to put a sending unit in the tank or you think it would be better to just find a tank from a LE model that had the sending unit in the tank already


----------

